# Carribean Seasoning



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For those of us who are waitn for WARM tropical weather. This rub goes great with chicken, pork and especially fish. 

1 head of garlic, 10-12 cloves
1 large onion chopped
3 bunches of chives chopped
1 green bell pepper chopped
1/2 red bell pepper chopped
1 medium habernaro pepper seeded and chopped(more if you want)
1 celery stalk chopped
1 bunch of parsley, chopped
1 tbsp of dried parsley
1 bunch of thyme chopped
1 tblsp of dried thyme
1 bunch of marjoram chopped
1 tblsp of dried marjoram
1/2 cup of lime juice

Coarsely puree the garlic, onion, bell peppers, cellery, chili peppers, chives, herbs and lime juice in food processor or blender/ Correct the seasoning with salt and pepper to taste.


----------

